# Few pics from yestedays hike



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I really wish I could have gone hiking 2 weeks ago during prime foliage season, but was bombarded with homework, so finally managed to get out yesterday. Overall, not too impressed with this trail, mostly wooded, not a whole lot of views, but it was nice to get out for a change. 12 miles total, we were pooped by the end of it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

more to come..


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures, it looks like the dogs had a blast even if you weren't too impressed with it! The very last one and the one where he's standing on the boulder surveying the landscape are my favorites, he's so good at posing!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Great pictures and the scenery is fantastic! Looks like a very good time!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Spectacular photos!!! Looks like an awesome trail.....thanks for sharing!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

God you're lucky having trails like that, I'd kill for some hills, heaps of trees and for some lakes (with no gators) sometimes. Awesome photo's, truly. Uno did pretty good hiking (tramping Sozzle) that far, and with a back pack too. I really like the one where they are running flat out across that muddy wood chip area.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

oh!!! i was waiting for these!! :becky: They are fantastic! this looks like prime swimming real estate for next summer :becky: 

The pictures are fantastic, and it looks like they had so much fun!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Gorgeous pictures, it looks like the dogs had a blast even if you weren't too impressed with it! The very last one and the one where he's standing on the boulder surveying the landscape are my favorites, he's so good at posing!


thank you, hes very photogenic 



> God you're lucky having trails like that, I'd kill for some hills, heaps of trees and for some lakes (with no gators) sometimes. Awesome photo's, truly. Uno did pretty good hiking (tramping Sozzle) that far, and with a back pack too. I really like the one where they are running flat out across that muddy wood chip area.


I keep his back pretty light because its only a day hike and he mostly carries his food, snacks, and extra clothes for me. During summer he also carries extra water. Indy(the black lab) has a palisades pack which is filled with water and is quite heavy, for a slender gal, she sure has a lot of endurance. 

David- thanks, I was hoping to take more pics, but by the time we got to the top, it was getting dark and they didnt turn out quite like I wanted. Like I said this wasnt my favorite hike at Nantahala, next time I really need to research better to find a really pretty place. Not too far off theres also a Joyce kilmer memorial trail which has 100 ft tall trees, so I'll probably check that one out next time. I really want to hike the smokies, but dogs are not allowed  
if youre ever in the area we should go hiking together.


Thank you everyone for the comments


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Uno was enjoying the scenery even if you weren't - what a great looking dog you have.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, twelve miles is a good hike!
The scenery is very pretty.


----------

